# Arko Kikkert daughter bred to Persan du Domaine de Nimorlau son



## kenny lucas (Jun 21, 2010)

World Class litter. KNPV Matlof Meets. Ring Champion. 



.... deleted ... (wrong forum)


----------



## kenny lucas (Jun 21, 2010)

*Arko Kikkert daughter bred to Persan du Domaine de Nimorlau son (with pedigree info)*

World Class litter. KNPV Matlof Meets. Ring Champion. Super Producers on both sides. Puppies available, 6 weeks old. 


... deleted ... (wrong forum)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Arko Kikkert daughter bred to Persan du Domaine de Nimorlau son (with pedigree in*



kenny lucas said:


> ... deleted ... (wrong forum)


Any videos of either of the parents available? Does either parent have a title of any sort? Hips elbows xrays? Who are the grandmothers of the litter?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Kenny,

Please see your PMs. Thanks.


----------

